# HdRO anfangen - lohnend? (+Anfängerfragen)



## Gtiburan (23. August 2012)

Moin!

Wie der Titel schon sagt, frage ich mich, ob es sich lohnt HdRO mal anzuspielen.

Ich interessiere mich sehr für Herr der Ringe allgemein und wäre evtl auch bereit, ein Abo abzuschließen. Würde bis dahin kostenlos spielen.
Frage: kann man sich relativ schnell ein Bild vom Spiel machen und wie lang dauert das Leveln?
Gibt es Instanzen, Dungeonfinder usw? Die Grafik scheint echt nice auszusehen (jedenfalls in den Screenshots).

Kann man irgendeine Klasse aus HdRO mit einer aus WoW vergleichen und gibt es eine besonders Anfängerfreundliche?
Sind die Beschränkungen für F2P-Spieler sehr zu spüren oder erstmal zu vernachlässigen, oder kann man gleich über ein Abo nachdenken?
Wie teuer sind die Dinge, die F2P-Spieler im Shop kaufen müssen?

Ich habe bisher Erfahrung mit WoW und Swtor, ein Vergleich zu den beiden Spielen wäre auch durchaus nett.

Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte sehr freuen! 

Danke!


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2012)

Hi,

ja es gibt Instanzen und Dungeonfinder. Nur werden sie sehr selten genutzt, da es auf (fast) allen Servern einen SNG-Channel gibt.

Mich hat als F2P-Spieler vorallem das Goldcap und die Taschanzahl am meisten gestört. Außerdem muss man sich das normale Reiten im Shop für jeden Char kaufen.

Die Shop-Preise gehen eigentlich, aber mehr als das Reiten, Goldbefreiung, Taschenbefreiung und 1-2 Gebiete habe ich bisher nicht gekauft.

Das Leveln geht eigentlich, wenn man vor allem Quests auf seinem Level abschließt. Aber dafür bietet HdRO auch eine ordentliche Story


----------



## Gtiburan (23. August 2012)

Danke für die Antwort schonmal.

Gibts auch sowas wie Raids?^^ 

Ich denk ich werd mal reinschauen, kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2012)

Ja Raids gibt es auch. Beginnend ab Stufe 50.


----------



## Gtiburan (23. August 2012)

Und ab wann kann man in die Instanzen dort? Bzw ist es besser per quests zu leveln?


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2012)

Die ersten Instanzen waren, glaub ich, die Hügelgräber. Diese sind so ab Level 20+.

Ich hab aber jetzt keine Ahnung, wieviel XP man in den Instanzen bekommt, da ich so gut es ging nur Quests gemacht habe


----------



## Gtiburan (23. August 2012)

Ok^^

Welche Rasse kann man denn empfehlen? Und wie sind die jeweiligen Startgebiete designed?
Bei WoW z.B. fand ich den Wald von Elwynn schön und hab nur deshalb angefangen^^

Und wie schnell geht leveln? Schneller als in WoW? Das wär doof.


----------



## FarinHH (23. August 2012)

Hallo,

HdRO ist sicher lohnend wenn auf dich folgendes zutrifft:

+ Du bist begeisteter Herr der Ringe Fan
+ Du liest dir gerne die Questtexte durch
+ Für dich ist die Story mit das wichtigste im Spiel
+ Für dich ist die Grafik sehr wichtig (HdRO ist das schoenste MMO in der Landschaftsgestaltung (Meine Meinung)).
+ Für dich ist eine reife und einsteigerfreundliche Community wichtig
+ Du hast keine Eile beim Stufenaufstieg sondern genießt die Welt des Spiels
+ Für dich ist Housing sehr wichtig

Für dich ist HdRO nichts für dich, wenn folgende Punkte zutreffen:

- ein schnelles Kampfsystem alá WoW magst
- Levelaufstieg muss schnell gehen
- Du kannst kein Hallo und Tschüss sagen in einer Gruppe 
- Du magst keine langen Reisen
- Du möchstest fliegen
- Du bist ein PvP Spieler

Sonst wenn du ein WoW/SwTor gleichwertiges Spiel suchst, gäbe es noch RIFT. 
RIFT ist eine Mischung zwischen Warhammer Online und ein bisschen WoW. 

Beste Grüsse

Edit: Teste es einfach an.. kostest ja nichts. Wenn es dir gefällt, mein Rat, schließ ein Abo ab. Dann hast du keine Sorgen und nöten. Aber bis ca. stufe 30 kannst du problemlos durch die Welt marschieren .
Bis dahin merkst du, HdRO ist oder ist nicht für mich.

Edit2: Am anfang geht das Leveln natürlich fix  (Gerade im Tutorial, hier genannt Intro).... ab den höheren Stufen zieht es sich doch sehr... kein Vergleich mit WoW . Bzw. HdRO kannst du damit nicht vergleichen..


----------



## Gtiburan (23. August 2012)

Da alle Positiven Punkte zutreffen, werde ich das wohl antesten  Danke!


----------



## Geology rocks! (23. August 2012)

zum Thema anfängerfreundliche Klasse:


Ja gibt es, den Jäger (war auch mein erster Char und ist schon lange gelöscht^^) mit dem hast Du ganz gute Karten die Welt zu erkunden und relativ zu den anderen Klassen ist er schnell zu leveln und ein guter trade off zwischen Schaden machen und Überleben (meine Meinung).. allerdings ist die Nachfrage nach Jägern für Instanzen und , noch schlimmer, Raids eher gering und wird meist von sehr seltenen sehr sehr sehr (add  infinite) guten Jägern besetzt... zumindest auf meinem Server


----------



## Meister Utul (23. August 2012)

Hi, ich lade es auch gerade wieder runter. Ich war beim Headstart dabei und kann dir den Barden ans Herz legen. Am besten ein Hobbit. Wenn sich da nicht viel verändert hat kannst du dich auf ein super gestaltet Auenland freuen. Sie haben den Hobbitflair super eingefangen und alles wirkt so schön friedlich kaum ist etwas zu spüren von dem Dunkel der "Außenwelt". 

Btw: gibbet starke Änderungen im Vergleich zum Headstart?

Grüße Meister Utul


----------



## FarinHH (24. August 2012)

Moin,

ja der Barde wurde stark abgeändert im vergleich zum Headstart. Für das Solo Spiel nur zum Positiven. Als Beispiel -> Kriegsrede gibt es schon ab Stufe 10.
Quest im Auenland sind aber so geblieben . Nur bei den Zwergen/Elben haben sie ein wenig umgebaut im Startgebiet.

Beste Grüsse und Willkommen zurück !


----------



## mert90 (26. August 2012)

Habe auch seit Gestern angefangen zu spielen und ich muss sagen es lohnt sich wirklich. Abo habe ich auch nicht gemacht, villt später wenn ich lvl 20 bin. Aber ehrlich gesagt braucht man kein Abo. Pferd kaufen, Tasche kaufen und wenn man mal neue Region will das Gebiet kaufen, das reicht schon ^^


----------



## Onenightman (26. August 2012)

mert90 schrieb:


> Habe auch seit Gestern angefangen zu spielen und ich muss sagen es lohnt sich wirklich. Abo habe ich auch nicht gemacht, villt später wenn ich lvl 20 bin. Aber ehrlich gesagt braucht man kein Abo. Pferd kaufen, Tasche kaufen und wenn man mal neue Region will das Gebiet kaufen, das reicht schon ^^



Wenn du dir einmal VIP kaufst kannst du damit in allen Gebieten questen solang VIP hält hast aber für immer 5Taschen und kein Goldcap mehr weswegen es sich dann sogar lohnt einfach direkt weitere neue Charaktere zu erstellen weil die dann auch wenn sie noch nicht gespielt werden schonmal die Taschen frei haben und das Gold cap weg is.

und auch wenn dies nichts mehr zur Sache tut : Mein Waffenmeister ist jetzt gestern erst 50 geworden und ja Angmar und Forochel war sehr spaßig zum questen. Durch die 500 Vip punkte kam ich genau auf 1495 Punkte um mir dann Moria zu kaufen die rest Punkte habe ich mir ingame unsorgfältig erspielt


----------



## The Bombadin (29. August 2012)

Je nachdem, wie viel Zeit man bereit ist zu investieren, finde ich, kann man das Spiel auch ganz gut gratis empfehlen, auch wenn 1 Monat VIP (für mich hats 15 Euro über Moneybookers gekostet, geht aber sicher noch günstiger) ganz gut ist...durch das Questen und Töten von Monstern bekommt man ja auch ganz gut Punkte, so kann man sich nach und nach die Gebiete selbst freischalten...

Tipp: Am besten immer auf die Angebote im Shop warten, da gabs mal Eines, da waren alle Gebiete um 50% reduziert, wer da zuschlägt, kann sich haufenweise Punkte und ggf. reales Geld sparen.


----------



## Fraserclan (15. Oktober 2012)

Hier gibt es jede Woche ein kostenlosen Gegenstand aus dem Shop http://www.lotro.com/lotrostoresale

Sowie ist es absolut ratsam einmalig Vip gewesen zu sein - da man anschließend dann Premiumspieler ist. http://www.lotro.com/free.php?lang=de&

Dann gibt es noch die Lotterie über Mylotro.com.


----------



## Vaisser (15. Oktober 2012)

Mir fallen zu HdRO nur 2 Negativpunkte auf, die können aber u.U. heftig am Spielspass zehren. Da wäre einmal der allgegenwärtige Onlineshop. Pferde und Zierwerk kaufen geht ja noch, aber Grundwerte wie Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer find ich ziemlich daneben. Zweitens ist das Taschen und Interface-Handling ziemlich heftig. Schon mit Level 20 ist fast schon nichts mehr frei auf dem UI und von den 5 Taschen sind alle volle bis auf eine halbvolle die man ständig ausmisten muss.


----------



## Geology rocks! (16. Oktober 2012)

Darf man eben nicht  jeden Müll ständig mit sich rumschleppen.
Die UI kannst Du dir verschieben bis sie Dir genehm ist.
Man merkt hier eben noch die klassische Herkunft aus der RPG-Ecke und es ist nicht wie dieses bekloppte andere große MMO ein Shooter in Fantasy-Verkleidung.


Shop: Die Stats die man sich dort kaufen kann(kann nicht muss)sind auf maximal 5 Punkte begrenzt und machen auf Maximalen Leven nur kaum noch einen Unterschied....






PS: ja ja, ich weiß.. Shop ist immer böse bla bla bla... Turbine soll pro bono arbeiten.....


----------



## FarinHH (16. Oktober 2012)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Mir fallen zu HdRO nur 2 Negativpunkte auf, die können aber u.U. heftig am Spielspass zehren. Da wäre einmal der allgegenwärtige Onlineshop. Pferde und Zierwerk kaufen geht ja noch, aber Grundwerte wie Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer find ich ziemlich daneben. Zweitens ist das Taschen und Interface-Handling ziemlich heftig. Schon mit Level 20 ist fast schon nichts mehr frei auf dem UI und von den 5 Taschen sind alle volle bis auf eine halbvolle die man ständig ausmisten muss.




Moin Moin,

zu den Grundwerten.... diese "Tomes" droppen auch Bossgegner in den Instanzen. Allerdings lege ich jeden Spieler ans Herz, dem das Spiel gefällt, ein ABO abzuschließen.
Es kostet nicht viel und man hat keine Sorgen mehr. Aus den Punkten die man monatlich gratis zu einem ABO bekommt holt man sich dinge die einen noch fehlen (wie Addons).

Spielst du natürlich nur als F2P Spieler, muss du damit rechnen das ein erhöhter "Grind"aufkommen herscht (Punkte farmen).
Daher sollte sich jeder überlegen -> 
Spiele ich es gerne = ABO 

Möchte ich es mir nur anschauen/Möchte nur RP betreiben/Bin absoluter "Grind-Fan" (Ja sowas gibt es  ) = F2P 

Möchte ich es gelegentlich Spielen -> einmal ABO abschließen für 1 Monat (Premium) - weniger einschränkungen, mehr Taschen, kein Goldlimit etc. 


Beste Grüsse


----------



## Exolio (23. Oktober 2012)

ich schmeisse meine frage mal hier rein:

ist von hdro jetzt ein vollwertiger mac-client verfügbar ? sollte ja mir rohan kommen, finde aber nix auf der seite...


----------



## FarinHH (24. Oktober 2012)

Exolio schrieb:


> ich schmeisse meine frage mal hier rein:
> 
> ist von hdro jetzt ein vollwertiger mac-client verfügbar ? sollte ja mir rohan kommen, finde aber nix auf der seite...




Guten Morgen,

ein MAC Client gibt es "noch" nicht. In der Beta gab es einige Probleme, deswegen hat der MAC Client es nicht zum Release geschafft. Dieser soll aber in den "nächsten" Wochen/Monate nachgereicht werden.
Ich weiss nicht wie gravierend die Fehler waren... 

Dennoch gibt es ein "Community Guide" (leider auf Englisch) wie man Lotro auf einen MAC zum laufen kriegt (link: http://lorebook.lotro.com/wiki/LOTRO_under_Linux_and_Mac_OS/X ).
Da ich mich mit MACs überhaupt nicht auskenne ..weiss ich nicht inwiefern das klappt.

Beste Grüsse und Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Exolio (24. Oktober 2012)

danke, ist ja schonmal ein anfang


----------



## BoomLabor (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich frage mich zur Zeit wieder das selbe. Ich habe mir schonmal nen Jäger auf 28 gespielt. Ich finde das Spiel nach wie vor toll und habe jetzt gerade wieder richtig Lust drauf bekommen.
Aber ich hatte damals immer das Gefühl alleine in dieser großen Welt zu sein.
Jetzt habe ich mal einen Hüter angefangen und sehe schon einige Spieler mehr am Anfang. 

Der Hüter scheint sehr komplex zu sein. Ich hoffe das ich mich da reinfinde.

Aber zur Frage: Ist HdRO immernoch ein großes MMO das Zukunft hat? Halten sich die Spielerzahlen konstant hoch?
Ich habe immernoch Probleme den Anschluss an andere Spieler zu finden (Gilde etc). Ich würde gerne mal mit anderen Questen oder ähnliches.
Kann mir da jmd Tips geben? Und wo halten sich zur Zeit die hochstufigen Spieler auf?

EDIT:
Wenn wir schon dabei sind: Gibt es noch eine große aktive Online-Gemeinschaft (Forum , Fanseite)?


----------



## CoolGambo (27. Oktober 2012)

Direkt noch eine Frage, da ich seit der f2p Umstellung schon nicht durchsehe, aber gern wieder anfangen würde:

Ich habe zu Schatten von Angmar-Zeiten gespielt, bin auch bis 46 gekommen und habe immer mit Gamecards gezahlt. Als Minen von Moria erschien habe ich dieses auch im Laden gekauft und den Code dem Acc hinzugefügt. Allerdings habe ich es nciht in die Moriazonen geschafft vom lvl her. 

1. Habe ich nun ein Turbinekonto, wenn ich mich einloggen muss bei https://myaccount.turbine.com ? Weis ncihtmehr, ob ich den Account damals übertragen habe, oder nicht.

2. In meinem Acc steht unten etwas von Premium, Anmeldungsdatum 23 August, 2011, ist das das Datum von der Accountübertragung?

3. Welche Gebiete stehen mir jetzt zur Verfügung, ohne dass ich Points einsetzen muss? MOria komplett? BIs lvl 50 komplett? NIchts davon? Oder wie?

4. Kann man immernoch mit Gamecards zahlen? Auf Amazon finden sich leider irgendwie keine zu kaufen. Eine Kreditkarte oder Paypal besitze ich nicht.

5. Ich habe um die 900 Punkte auf dem Account, aber ein Goldlimit. Sollte ich diese in Goldlimit und TAschen investieren, oder lieber für Gebiete aufsparen?

Danke schonmal, ich hoffe das waren nicht zuviele Fragen auf einmal.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2012)

1. Ja hast du. Wenn du aber dein Konto nicht übertragen hast (bis November 2011) hast du keine Addons freigeschalten.
2. Premium-Konto hast du, wenn du mal ein Abo hattest oder etwas im Shop gekauft hast.
3. Da du scheinbar dein Account erfolgreich transferiert hast, hast du die Moria-Gebiete. Bis Lvl 50 hast du nicht alle Gebiete. Du hast: Ered Luin, Auenland, Breeland, Einsame Lande. Alles andere musst du kaufen. Die Angmar-Gebiete sind während eines Abos alle freigeschalten.

4. Ja kannst du. Die Karten bekommst du u.a. hier: http://www.lotro.com/support/1210-60-day-game-time-card?lang=DE
5. Da das Gold- und Taschenlimit aufgehoben wird, wenn man ein Abo hat brauchst du es nicht aufheben. Alle Gebiete werden zwar während des Abos freigeschalten, aber anschließend wieder gesperrt, wenn das Abo abgelaufen ist. Ich würde die Punkte daher in Gebiete investieren, wenn du mal kein Abo hast oder in die Addons, wenn du sie via Punkte kaufen möchtest.


----------



## BoomLabor (27. Oktober 2012)

Kann jemand kurz auf meine Fragen eingehen?


----------



## FarinHH (28. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin,


@BoomLabor
um auf deine Fragen einzugehen...

..Ja HdRO hat steigende Spielerzahlen, gerade seitdem HdRO nun auch auf Steam publiziert wird
..Ja HdRO hat natürlich Zukunft (warum nicht  )...... Das Spiel wird stetig weiterentwickelt (Letztens kam das neue Addon Reiter von Rohan raus..)
..Anschluss an andere Spieler zu finden ist ganz simpel:

a.) Du sprichst sie persönlich an (anflüstern)
b.) Du tretest den globalen SNG bei (je nach Server musst du folgendes eingeben (hier nehme ich mal als Beispiel den Server Anduin): /kanalverbinden AnduinSNG und schreiben mit /1 (Verlassen mit /kanalverlassen AnduinSNG).
Dort triffst du sehr viele Spieler
c.) In HdRO ist es anders mit den "Gilden" (Hier sind es Sippen) - Der Spieler muss sich um eine Sippe bemühen, nicht wie bei dem "großen PandaMMO" mit RandomInvites . 
Dazu mein Tipp, durchforste die Foren (offizielles Lotro Forum zum Bleistift) nach Sippen die aktuell Spieler suchen und melde dich bei ihnen. Ob sich der Aufwand lohnt? Sicher.. denn durch die selektive auswahl der Mitglieder(Passt der Spieler zu uns oder nicht? - wie es 90% der Sippen in HdRO tun), entwickelt sich natürlich in den Sippen ein viel besseres und familäres Sippenklima. 

Klar hast du dadurch mehr arbeit , aber wirst größtenteils mit einer großartigen Sippe belohnt - die dich auch unterstüzt.

d.) Die hochstufigen Spieler halten sich wohl derzeit noch in Rohan auf .. da viele noch nicht die Endstufe (Derzeit 85) erreicht habe. Es gibt kein "festen" platz in Hdro wo sich die Spieler aufhalten. Natürlich sind einige Spieler in Bree... dennoch kommunizieren eher hochstufigen Spieler innerhalb der Sippe oder im ServerSNG (AnduinSNG, GwaihirSNG, MorthondSNG, etc. pp...).


e.) Links die dir Weiterhelfen:

- Offizielles Deutsches HdRO Forum: http://forums.lotro....nge-%96-Deutsch 

- größtes HdRO Fan Forum: http://forum.hdro.de 

- Probleme mit Aufgaben? Handwerk etc. ? Beste Deutsche HdRO Datenbank mit allen Quest etc.: http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de

- F2P, Premium, ViP ? Ich seh nich durch... dann bitte hier her (gute Erklärbär Seite was alles kostest oder wenn du kostenlos spielen möchstest was du erfarmen musst - schlicht gehalten aber mit vielen Infos): http://meinreduit.de/?pg=3&s=24 


Beste Grüsse

P.S.: Wenn du auf Anduin Spielen solltest, bist du in unserer Sippe auch gerne willkommen.. Mein Name im Spiel derzeit (Blasko)


----------



## BoomLabor (28. Oktober 2012)

@FarinHH

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. So eine ausführliche und nette hätte ich hier nicht erwartet. 

Wurden nicht gerade viele Entwickler entlassen? Ist das nur Teil des normalen Prozessen sobald ein Spiel (in diesem Fall die Reiter von Rohan) fertiggestellt ist?
Ich bin mal dem SNG beigetreten. Immerhin knapp 300 Leute online und endlich mal was los im Chat. Danke für den Hinweis.
Ist dieser SNG Kanal direkt für die Gruppensuche für Instanzen? Oder ist dies ein allgemeiner ServerChat? (Es gibt da viel gespame/handel)

Auch deine kleine Linksammlung war sehr hilfreich. Jetzt habe ich endlich einige Anlaufstellen.

Eine kleine Frage habe ich vielleicht nocht die ein wenig OffTopic ist. 
Ist der Hüter wirklich so schwer zu spielen? Bisher macht er eig. viel Spaß aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen das man sich später viel zu merken hat oder?

Nochmals: Vielen Dank FarinHH!


----------



## FarinHH (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Boom,

der ServerSNG zeigt dir nicht an wieviel Spieler Online sind , sondern nur wieviel Spieler mit diesen Kanalverbunden sind. Da nicht viele Spieler diesen Kanal kennen sind dementsprechend nicht alle drin.
Der Kanal dient eigentlich zur Spielersuche für Raids, Instanzen oder Mützel (eher für 85er). Dennoch kannst du ihn für Fragen missbrauchen .

Der Hüter ist wirklich später etwas schwerig . Denn es kommen noch dutzende .. Oh ja dutzende Gambits noch dazu.. und dazu noch für alle 3 Haltungen... Da muss sich der Spieler schon einiges merken.

Beherschst du ihn - ist der Hüter nicht totzukriegen! Eigentlich, nein der Hüter IST der beste Solo Charakter . Du musst nur einiges auswendig lernen (die Gambits). 
Spiel ihn einfach, du wirst im laufe des Spiels eh deine Lieblingsgambits für dich entdecken und hast es ruckzuck intus...

Viel Spass in Mittelerde!


----------



## s232 (28. Oktober 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197971705922/screenshots/


Hier gibs massig Screenshoots zu HDRO schon falls interesse besteht!


----------



## Vaisser (28. Oktober 2012)

Die HdrO-Sever sind alle gut gefüllt - das Spiel hat vom ftp profitiert, ist aber nicht deswegen so erfolgreich sondern weil damals sehr viele Leute über den wow-Tellerrand geschaut haben nach dem schwachen Cata. Glaube der weitaus größte Teil der Spielerschaft hat ein Abo bei HdrO. Die Zukunftsaussichten sind jedenfalls mehr als rosig. Mit wow sind viele fertig, da ändert auch das neue Addon nichts, swtor hat noch 3 lächerliche dt. Server, Rift bricht auch immer mehr ein. In Guild wars2 kannst nicht mal reiten  - Es gibts nichts herrlicheres als mit seinem Pferd durch die endlosen Weiten Mittelerdes zu galoppieren. Dann steht da noch der "Hobbit" ins Haus, was zusätzlich noch für weitere Spieler sorgen wird, zumindest das Interesse am Spiel am laufen hält.


----------



## FarinHH (29. Oktober 2012)

Vaisser schrieb:


> "Es gibts nichts herrlicheres als mit seinem Pferd durch die endlosen Weiten Mittelerdes zu galoppieren.....



Da muss ich dir zustimmen... Gestern abend bin ich durch den Goldenen Wald geritten... ganz langsam.. es war einfach Woooow... unbeschreiblich schön. Mit welcher Liebe und Detailverliebtheit... Ja.. würde HdRO nomiertiert sein für das beste MMO in der Landschaftsgestaltung... würde HdRO immer und immer wieder gewinnen. Bisher konnte das noch kein MMO für mich bieten (obwohl ich gerne auch andere Spiele bzw. teste).

Beste Grüsse aus Mittelerde


----------



## DarthBear (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich möchte auch Bezug nehmen auf das obige topic.

Ich bin ein Spieler der ersten Stunde und bin HdRo gut 5 Jahre treu geblieben.
Story, Grafik, spielerische Umsetzung hat mir alles sehr gut gefallen.

Dann kam der Umbruch, die ersten gravierenden Probleme, in Form von laggs.

Dieses Ruckeln betraf die gesamte Spielerschaft und war meines Wissens ausgelöst worden durch einen patch.

Nagut, weiter ging es.

Wie ist der Stand der Dinge heute?

Ich spiele das Spiel seit gut 4 Monaten nicht mehr, denn es gab schlicht nichts neues.

Jetzt ist Rohan raus und folgendes habe ich den Foren entnommen: massive Probleme ingame, Spielabstürze, laggs etc.

Und ganz wichtig für mich als leidenschaftlicher endcontent Spieler: keine neuen inis, diese werden vlt. im Frühjahr 2013 nachgereicht.


Ich will auf keinen Fall dieses Spiel schlecht reden, denn es hat viele Jahre grossen Spass gemacht.


Ich persönlich bin jedoch unheimlich sauer, da insbesondere von technischer Seite keine spürbaren Anstrengungen unternommen werden spielinteren Probleme zu lösen.

Dazu kommt der Umstand, dass zu wenig und zu selten Spielinhalte geupdated werden.


Für einen Neueinsteiger ist das Spiel dennoch empfehlenswert, das es sehr viele Stunden Spielspass verspricht.

Für einen ambitionierten gamer, der innerhalb von 2 Wochen durch das komplette Spiel rauscht, um dann letztlich den endcontent zu bestreiten, dürfte nach insgesamt 6 Wochen max. alles vorbei sein.

Sehr sehr schade, aber vlt ändert es sich ja nochmal.

Gruss
DarthBear


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Oktober 2012)

Die Rohan-Instanzen sollen Ende des Jahres veröffentlich werden. Wo hast du das "vlt. Frühjahr 2013" her?


----------



## FarinHH (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin,

also mit den Instanzen und Frühjahr 2013 ist mehr sehr neu... Denn diese kommen mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit ende des Jahres (*den Kapitän zustimmt*).

Desweiteren.. kann ich dich gut verstehen, wenn es auf einmal anfängt zu ruckeln, du hast Lags das raubt die Spielfreude. Und ich muss gestehen damals als Isengard erschien, gab es massig Probleme, laggs, Unsichtbare Wände etc.. 

Aber ca. 1 Monat später lief alles.

Seit Rohan hat sich einiges getan:

- Rohan ist nun das beste Addon seit Moria ! (Und das kannst du in jeden HdRO Forum lesen)
- Es gab durch Rohan auch ein Grafisches Update (Texturen wurden verbessert, neue Regen&Donner Effekte, und noch viele andere Geschichten).
Dadurch logischerweise steigt auch die Hardwareanforderung. Ich weiss, nicht jeder hört das gerne, dass vielleicht seine Kiste zu schwach ist, oder es vielleicht an der daddelkiste liegt (Einstellung, Treiberprobs. etc.). Aber... ich denke da haben die Spieler die Probleme.
- Endlich gibt es eine art zusammenarbeit zwischen Turbine und der Community mit der deutschen Übersetzung, somit sind fast alle fehlerhaft übersetzten traits etc. verschwunden (wie Barde oder Waffi).

Ich sage es mal so.. wenn jemand keine Probleme hat gibt er kein Laut von sich.. wenn jemand Probleme hat meldet er sich lautstark zu wort... Und es gibt natürlich immer wieder "Fälle" die sagen "Hey das ruckelt und laggt..." Aber das ist nicht die Masse.... wie du es beschrieben hast. 


Beste Grüsse


Farin

P.S.: Wie schaffst du es innerhalb von 2 Wochen.. von Stufe 1 bis 85 ? )... In zwei Wochen bin ich gerade mal an den Toren von Moria...


----------



## DarthBear (31. Oktober 2012)

Bezüglich meiner Vorposter möchte ich folgendes sehr scharf aber auf keinen Fall unhöflich kommentieren:

Wie der ingame support von HdRo es seit Monaten tut, wurde grade unterstellt, dass technische Probleme durch die technische Ausstattung auf Seiten der Spieler verursacht werden.

Ich war ein sehr sehr aktiver Spieler und so ziemlich jeden tag online, Teil einer aktiven und grossen Sippe, mit vielerlei Kontakten ingame.
Die genannten Probleme bestanden definitiv bei VIELEN  Spielern.

Ferner bin ich in der glücklichen Lage, einen sehr guten, bestausgestatten PC zu besitzen, auch die Internetleitung ist GROSS:

Insofern, nein, keine Probleme bei mir.

Da ich immer noch outgame Kontakte zu den Spielern pflege, wurde mir vor wenigen Tagen mitgeteilt, dass es für die neunen Rohan inis einen neuen Termin gibt: Frühjahr 2013.

Das habe ich unkommentiert so hingenommen.


Gruss
DarthBear


----------



## BoomLabor (1. November 2012)

Ich spiele ja noch nicht lange und bin knapp Stufe 20. Viele Spieler beschweren sich im Chat über Abstürze und Lags etc. Jedoch konnte ich noch nichts in dieser Richtung feststellen. Treten diese Probleme an bestimmten Stellen im Spiel auf?


----------



## Magogan (2. November 2012)

Das Laufen und Springen laggt ein wenig, was auch schon mal zu Abstürzen führen kann - ich bin z.B. einmal in Moria runtergefallen, weil ich direkt am Rand der Klippe gesprungen bin und der Server dann meinte: Nö, du bist schon drüber ...

Das ist wirklich ein wenig nervig, weil das Laufen deutlich (über 100 ms) verzögert ist. Also du drückst W, das wird an den Server gesendet (in Amerika), der sendet dir zurück, dass du dich bewegt hast und dann siehst du, dass du dich bewegt hast (Gleiches gilt für Springen und Stehenbleiben). Spieler in Europa haben aber leider Pings von über 100 ms (bedingt durch die Geschwindigkeit, mit der sich die Daten durch die mindestens 7500 km Kabel hin und zurück bewegen) ...

Abgesehen davon habe ich aber keine Lags bemerkt und das Spiel ist bisher auch nicht abgestürzt ...


----------



## Geology rocks! (2. November 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was ihr so macht, aber ich habe noch keine massiven Lags feststellen können.. wobei sich dann mir persönlich die Ahnung aufdrängt das hier wieder Lags mit Ruckeln verwechselt wird. ABer wie auch immer ein Tipp den ich immer an dieser Stelle anbringe: Stoppe das Herunterladen von Pornos während des Spielens dann wird es besser.. hat mir auch geholfen.


----------



## Geige (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte doch prompt auch noch eine Frage:
Haben sie das Kampfsystem aktualisiert?
Ich habe HdRO vor ca einem Jahr schonmal ausprobiert, konnte mich aber mit
diesem extrems indirektem Kampfsystem nicht anfreunden. Was ich damit meine ist:
Skill drücken . . . animation . . . schaden . . . (mindestens 10 Sekunden verstrichen)


----------



## Geology rocks! (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn 10 Sekunden verstreichen bis Du etwas merkst nachdem Du einen "Skill" benutzt hast machst DU etwas falsch oder deine Verbindung ist Schrott.

Zum Anderen: LotRO kommt eben aus der Rollenspiel-Ecke (D&D etc... ja, die echten P'n'P Spiele nicht nur Computerzeug.. ich bin so alt^^) und ist kein Shooter der sich als Rollenspiel verkleidet hat (wie dieses andere MMO mit 3 Buchstaben) Das schlägt sich eben unter anderem auf das Kampfsystem nieder 


> love it ore hate it


----------



## FarinHH (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Geige,

Jein das Kampfsystem ist wie...

früher (vor ein paar Jahren)...
Immer noch so...

gaaaanz früher (bis ein paar Jahre nach dem Start)....
Besser geworden... 

10 Sekunden dauert es nicht nein, aber gut 2-3 sekunden! Ich glaube der Sinn dahinter ist, das du in der Zeit deine nächste Attacke planen kannst und diese schon "vormarkieren" kannst (kette) damit sie als nächstes
rankommt. Oder in hektischen Kämpfen verlierst du nicht so schnell den Überblick, falsche Taste gedrückt für die nächste Attacke - kein Problem 1-2 Sek. hast du ja Zeit fix die richtige Taste zu drücken...

Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine . Es gibt Negative Aspekte sowie Positive in solch ein "kampfsystem". 
Wenn jemand eher ein Actionlastiges Kampfsystem sucht ist bei HdRO komplett falsch .

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Geige (13. Dezember 2012)

@FarinHH:
Vielen Dank für die gute Antwort - Dann ist HdRO leider nach wie vor nix für mich!

@Geologie:
...
Nimm dir doch mal dein eigenes Profilbild zu Herzen :/


----------



## Geology rocks! (13. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich Dir geantwortet oder nicht.. tut mir ja leid das mich das ewige "Ah lol das Kampfsystem ist so lahm"-Gelaber gelangweilter WoW-[insert insult here] nervt und ich deswegen derartige Fragen in etwas schärferem Ton beantworte. Wenn es euch nicht gefällt dann spielt es halt nicht.

Aber nun gut.. ich werde mir mein Profilbild zu Herzen nehmen (Wie von Dir geraten... schönes Eigentor deinerseits übrigens) und antworte Dir nicht mehr.


----------



## Sarti (16. Dezember 2012)

Welchen Server könnte man empfehlen?


----------



## Geology rocks! (17. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du auf einen deutschen Server möchtest Belegar (als einzigen deutschen RP Server) oder Vanyar bzw. Maiar (als normale Server)

Ich persönlich spiele auf einem englischen Server und das schon seit langem so könnte es ein das sich die Zustände auf genannten Servern mittlerweile verändert haben.
Am besten mal reinschnuppern und selber ein Bild machen.


----------



## SledgeHammer87 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Im Threadtitel steht "Anfängerfragen" und da ich keinen neuen Thread für eben solche aufmachen wollte,hake ich mal hier nach :


Hat es nen Grund, dass etliche Questsziele nicht angezeigt werden (weder auf der Minimap,noch auf der "grossen" Karte ? Ich steige nicht dahinter und finde es leider sehr nervig, dass ich bei einer Level 6 Quest stundenlang rumirren muss.




Gruss


----------



## Geology rocks! (21. Dezember 2012)

Gar keine oder nur manche?

Ich hol einfach mal etwas weiter aus und beantworte alles 
In deinem Questlog kannst Du ja einzelne Quests auswählen um sie Dir anzeigen zu lassen, sichtbar dann in der UI, der Minimap und der globalMap; und im Log mit dem Goldenen Ring gekennzeichnet. 
Auf diese Art lassen bis zu 5 (fünf) Quests verfolgen um ein anderes auf diese Art anzeigen zu lassen muss zuerst eines der aktuellen abgewählt werden (Achtung: Du hast diese Quest dann immer noch , sie ist also nicht abgebrochen sondern wird nur nicht mehr in der UI angezeigt) Zu diesen 5 (fünf) zu Verfolgenden zählen übrigens auch Taten (Deeds).

Sollte trotz Anwahl keine Questverfolgung einsetzen empfehle ich die Filteroptionen zu überprüfen und/oder ggf. den Support zu bemühen.





PS: Happy Apocalypse


----------



## Tharis84 (21. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man wieder mit HdRO anfangen möchte und einen VIP Account macht, hat man dann gleich die Addons mit drin oder müssen die extra gekauft werden?
Mein alter Account war bis Moria aber irgendwie kann ich mich mit den Daten nicht mehr einloggen komischerweise.
Gibt es sonst vllt eine Box die das hauptspiel inklusive diverser Addons beinhaltet? Möchte nämlich nicht alles einzelnd kaufen.
VIP Werde ich dann definitiv machen um alle Sachen zu haben wie Instanzen, Quests etc.

Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Addons sind natürlich nicht enthalten.

Hast du deinen alten Account (inkl. Moria) bis November 2011 von Codemasters zu Turbine migriert gehabt? Wenn ja, hast du wenigstens die Moria-Erweiterung.

Eine Gesamtbox mit allen 4 Addons ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Tharis84 (21. Dezember 2012)

Nein das habe ich nicht gemacht. Da meine alte Email Adresse nicht mehr funktionierte habe ich davon nichts mitbekommen.
Nun gut, dann muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und mir alle Addons nachträglich holen.
Finde ich etwas ärgerlich, wäre schon wenn es eine Box geben würde die alles beinhaltet.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Dezember 2012)

Schau dir mal den letzten Post hier an: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/202140-welche-erweiterung-als-newbie-sinnvoll/


----------



## Tharis84 (21. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank, da schau ich doch gleich mal. Wäre ja schonmal ein Anfang


----------



## FarinHH (21. Dezember 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Eine Gesamtbox mit allen 4 Addons ist mir nicht bekannt.



Das ist korrekt. 

Zur Zeit gibt es im "Triple" Paket Moria + Düsterwald + Isengart.
Rohan nur einzeln (da "Neues Addon").

Ich würde dir raten, erstmal kräftig drauf loszuspielen und immer wieder bei STEAM "Weihnachtssale" vorbeischauen.
Dort kannst du mit glück viel viel Geld sparen für bsp. Triple Pack.

Beste Grüsse und Willkommen zurück in Mittelerde!


----------



## SledgeHammer87 (21. Dezember 2012)

@ Geology rocks!

Mir ist das Prinzip schon bekannt. Ich habe mir einen Hobbit erstelt, und hatte eine Quest wo ich jemanden suchen sollte,der sicht versteckt. Sein Standpunkt wurde mir nicht auf der Karte angezeigt,egal,was ich anstellte. Musste ihn anhand der Questbeschreibung suchen,womit ich ja grundsätzlich kein Problem habe,solange es mehr als 50 EXP dafür gibt >_> Bei anderen Quests geht es einwandfrei und ich habe auch nichts an den Filtern verändert. Ein System ist da einfach nicht hinter.


----------



## Tharis84 (21. Dezember 2012)

Konnte mich doch wieder mit meinen alten Daten einloggen. Also Moria ist schonmal vorhanden, auch alle Taschen sind da. 
Das ist schonmal sehr gut, also nur noch 3 Addons besorgen, VIP werden und mich wieder richtig wohl fühlen


----------



## Zimberle (24. Februar 2013)

Hi,

Habe da auch eine kleine Frage,
habe heute wieder angefangen zu spielen, war früher auf dem Server Morthond. Wie ich finde ist jetzt im Anfangsgebiet nicht viel los.
Ist Morthond ein "voller" Server oder ist dieser Server eher am aussterben ? Welcher Server würdet ihr empfehlen ? Bin kein RP-Gamer.


MFg


----------



## Schattendorn (25. Februar 2013)

Zimberle schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe da auch eine kleine Frage,
> habe heute wieder angefangen zu spielen, war früher auf dem Server Morthond. Wie ich finde ist jetzt im Anfangsgebiet nicht viel los.
> ...



Ich spiele auf dem Server Anduin und da muss ich wirklich sagen, der Server scheint recht voll zu sein. Denn selbst in den Startgebieten ist immer etwas los. Das Beste ist du sucht dir einen Server aus und schaust dir das an und wenn du der Meinung bist, dass der zu wenig bevölkert ist, dann erstellst du dir auf einem anderen Server wieder einen neuen Char und schaust dir das dort erneut an :-)


----------



## FarinHH (25. Februar 2013)

Hallöchen,

ausgestorben ist kein Server .
Sind alle "immer" noch sehr gut gefüllt. Nur die meisten Spieler tummeln sich wie in jeden MMO nicht in den Startgebieten sondern in den "Endgebieten". Logisch gell  ?
Daher sollte man nie ein Server bewerten aufgrund der "fülle" des Startgebietes. Vielleicht wenn ein MMO frisch gestartet ist .. sonst nicht!

Welcher ist nun der vollste Server ? Dann guckst du hier (Anteil an Spieler - Stand heute):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: Lux Aeterna! Seite mit noch mehr Statistiken siehe hier: http://lux-hdro.de/hdro-live-europe.php )

Beste Grüsse und viel Spass in Mittelerde !


----------

